# 이런 널 보고 있자니 바랄게 없어서



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I was wondering what ~자니 means??
I encountered in some song lyrics:

오늘 너무 즐거웠어 (너무 즐거웠어)
너무 반가웠어 (나도 반가웠어)
잘 자, 굿나잇 (You have a sweet dream)
이런 널 보고 *있자니* 바랄게 없어서
행복했어 (So happy)
너무 행복했어 (Me, too)
잘 자, 굿나잇 (You have a sweet dream)
이런 널 안고 *있자니* 바랄게 뭐 더 있어

Is it short for something? like 보고 있지않니?
Do you use this in real life? 

Thanks, any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Kross

I think ~자니 here specifies the state of doing something like the present progressive in English. So I would translate each of your sentences in red into English like, 'As I am looking at you now, there is nothing more that I want', 'As I am holding you in my arms what else would I want?'


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh i see... Is it not short for anything then? Like 자고 하니?
Is this "grammar form" more used in songs/poetry then?


----------



## Kross

~자니 here is an abbreviation of ~자 하니. The word serves as a 연결어미, specifying the intention/desire that the speaker will do something soon. It is ususally followed by ~하다. I am not sure, but I almost never use/say that in real life. 

source: 국립국어원


----------



## bomida

82riceballs said:


> Oh i see... Is it not short for anything then? Like 자고 하니?
> Is this "grammar form" more used in songs/poetry then?



You are listening to 한여름밤의 꿈? ㅎㅎㅎ one of my favorites.

-자니 is a shorten version of '-자(고) 하니'.

The usage is not limited to, but often used in song/poetry. 

~자니 is mostly used to connect two sentences ; a sentence describing someone's action, and another sentense describing emotion(or action that shows emotion) followed up as a result of previous action.

그녀의 사진을 보고 있자니 슬퍼졌다/눈물이 쏟아졌다. Looking into her picture, I began to feel sad / tears began to spill out.
이 스프을 먹고 있자니 갑자기 집 생각이 났다. I felt homesick, while eating this soup.
세월호 소식을 듣자니 화가 났다. I got angry after hearing the news about Sewolho.

It is used quite a lot in writing, but we don't use while talking. I would use 있으니(까) instead when talking with people. For example, 너를 보고있으니 행복해진다. 
If you search on NAVER with 있자니, 듣자니, 보자니, you could get more examples there.

Bye bye.


----------



## 82riceballs

Wowww thank you both for your very helpful explanations!!! I get it now ))


----------

